# Havnt eaten properly for nearly two weeks due to illness



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi guys

Need a bit of help I got gastroenteritis a couple of weeks ago which knock the **** out of me, literally! Im just starting to eat again normally but my appetite is non existent , also hurt my back a week before that so havnt train for nearly 4 weeks now and with the no eating i must of lost over a stone!

Does anyone have any tips on increasing your appetite? i know give it a few weeks i should be back to where i was but at the mo it seems like ive lost a years training lol


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

B vitamins can help I think, ghrp6 is ment to be unreal for making you hungry, cardio does it for me starving after 20mins, but I suffer from stomach problems and actimel helps keep problem away so I can eat a bit more instead of force feeding my dish


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

I had that 3 weeks ago, it lasted for a week and it was ****ing terrible!! As above get on the shakes to get some nutrients back in you. Not eating for that long means you stomach shrinks a little bit so eating can be a bit painful to start with but it will get easier very quickly, in a few days you will be grazing like normal!!

Avoid slow digesting food and keep fat to a minimum, make yourself tiny meals/snacks and just nibble away when you can, your appetite will soon return.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Milk liquid food, its carbs and protein it'll put some calories back inside you and isn't really eating. Obviously not ideal forever lol but the appetite for solids will come back, here comes the hairo plane :thumb:


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

Cheers guys


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

I use a product called Ravenous - look it up. I get all sorts of stomach problems when trying to squeeze endless food down my neck. These tabs contain a load of different digestive enzymes and really does make a massive difference - well worth a shout.


----------

